# Buying first DYI Cube - would like some opinions :)



## corey777 (Apr 10, 2009)

After browsing through many threads on the different DYI cubes out there, I have found that I am still not sure which cube to get, let alone from which store.

'Cube 4 You' looks like a strong contender, and I was considering purchasing a Type D black rubik cube from there.
http://www.cube4you.com/337_Black-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html

My other option was a Type A cube also. However, I am hearing alot about the 'old' type A cubes etc. I am still relatively new to cubing, started about 4 months ago, so I was wondering which cube do you think would be best and possibly provide some links if there are any others. I am aware that I will need to most likely lube my cube with silicon which shouldn't be a problem getting my hands on.

Currently, I am using a 'rubik cube' brand cube which is great for a beginner, however, I am finding it a little hard to get faster as it is quite hard to turn sometimes and jams up.

Thanks in advanced for any help!

Edit:// // From further reading, Type C cubes seem relatively popular also. I was considering purchasing TWO cubes. That way I would be able to see which I personally like best, after all, this does come down to personal taste!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2009)

i have never heard of DYI cubes [email protected]@

can you tell me where you could buy them? i want to try one of those!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 10, 2009)

Just so you know its DIY, for do-it-yourself.

I'm not going to tell you which cube you should get. They are all pretty decent. I'm confident that you'll like whatever you get more than your current cube. You seem to have made some good suggestions already... c4y, D, and A are all good cubes. And by the way, the old type-A is just called type-A normally. If enough people replied to this thread I'm sure you'd get at least one recommendation on every cube. I'd say just go with what you have listed, you can't go wrong, besides, you'll probably end up buying more cubes of different types in the future anyway.


----------



## corey777 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry, I seemed to have mistyped 'DIY' wrong... twice. I apologize.

Thank you Ellis for the clarification of the old type-A cube. I think it will be nice to a have a variety of cubes so I know which is best for me personally. Obviously I don't want to be forking out too much money, but this should most definitely get me started.


----------



## curtispan (Apr 10, 2009)

Where do you live? If it is in North America, I'd recommend PuzzleProz (Hawaii), since the shipping is much faster than C4Y, which is located in China. I would definitely just go with a Type A. It was my first speed cube and has not given me any trouble yet. I believe it is the old type A too. He also sells type C's but only blue and glow-in-the-dark. Good luck!


----------



## corey777 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you but i live in Australia sorry.
I think i might try an 'old' type A and possibly a type C


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 10, 2009)

Get a White Type(a), it has never given me trouble but I believe type(d) is better but since I have not tried it I cannot help you there but yes Type(a) is brilliant


----------



## Edam (Apr 10, 2009)

Type C's are great, me and breandan can't be wrong!


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently got a type C and a c4u cube (purple) I love them both, but the c4u cube feels so much better, really smooth and creamy. 

Both are way better than my type A II


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i have never heard of DYI cubes [email protected]@
> 
> can you tell me where you could buy them? i want to try one of those!



You've NEVER heard of the Do yourself it kit??? wow... you're living under a rock aren't you!


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

i don't recommend type a. it's the most popular, but i hate mine.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Where did you get yours? The old type a is AMAZING


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 11, 2009)

Edison cube from tribox. I love this cube.

http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?mode=userpage&page=9


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 11, 2009)

Type D's aren't as good as people say as they are crap at cutting corners.

An old type a won't fail you.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Apr 11, 2009)

I would go for the new cube4you brand cube. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524

Super cheap, if you don't mind a little wait, I don't know how long the shipping is, I think it is better than cube4you. 

Edisons are always good. The link in the post a couple above me. Or the blue type C from puzzleproz, I hear those are the best type C's.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 11, 2009)

I would recommend getting a type F if you can. I don't see many people recommend it, but I think it's an amazing cube.


----------



## corey777 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just an update for those who have helped me so far.
I actually purchased 3 cubes from cube4you.
- type A
- type C
- type D

I must admit I am worried about getting the cubes because I have read many threads with so many people disappointed with the service. Secondly, could anyone tell me if these cubes ARE in fact DIY cubes? Because that was the section i clicked on but the images display a fully assembled cube only. Here are the links in order: 
http://www.cube4you.com/222_.html
http://www.cube4you.com/59_.html
http://www.cube4you.com/337_.html

Thanks guys


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 12, 2009)

The type a and c are DIYs, but the type D comes assembled for you by the manufacturer. They are all adjustable.


----------



## corey777 (Apr 12, 2009)

oh okay, thank you very much Vulosity! In the next few days I plan to get some silicone spray to lubricate my cube when I get them.

But since these are my first cubes bought online, I really wanted to go through the joy of assembling my own cube. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris Brown (Apr 12, 2009)

I have two of the type A that you listed (222_.html) and I also have a couple in white. 

They are consistent and stable. I haven't tried C or D, but you can't go wrong with those old type As. Great cubes.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have gotten a type a,b,c,f, and c4y.
I got the A at SF09. Im not sure if it is old or new. The rest i got on C4Y.

I like F the best. Then it is a tie for C4Y and A. They both glide better than the F, but not by much. The setback is the pops. My F barely pops. The B is the most comparable to a storebought. The C I use for OH. I loosened the screws a lot, but i think it would be above B but below the rest.


----------



## corey777 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris Brown said:


> I have two of the type A that you listed (222_.html) and I also have a couple in white.
> 
> They are consistent and stable. I haven't tried C or D, but you can't go wrong with those old type As. Great cubes.





Ryanrex116 said:


> I have gotten a type a,b,c,f, and c4y.
> I got the A at SF09. Im not sure if it is old or new. The rest i got on C4Y.
> 
> I like F the best. Then it is a tie for C4Y and A. They both glide better than the F, but not by much. The setback is the pops. My F barely pops. The B is the most comparable to a storebought. The C I use for OH. I loosened the screws a lot, but i think it would be above B but below the rest.




Thanks to both of you  Well when I get my cubes i'll let everyone know what I think of the cubes. But to be honest I think i'm gonna love them all in general. I am by no means a 'speedcuber' yet. My solves are extremely slow relative to literally everyone here. But hopefully i'll get better soon. I am so slow with the cross and F2L but I use the beginner method still for the F2L which takes forever.

My rubik brand cube is great though for my standard. I think I was just like any person and wanted an upgrade. Always nice to spoil yourself sometimes.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 12, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I have gotten a type a,b,c,f, and c4y.
> I got the A at SF09. Im not sure if it is old or new. The rest i got on C4Y.
> 
> I like F the best. Then it is a tie for C4Y and A. They both glide better than the F, but not by much. The setback is the pops. My F barely pops. The B is the most comparable to a storebought. The C I use for OH. I loosened the screws a lot, but i think it would be above B but below the rest.


Hah. You think so too? Type Fs aren't popular but they really are amazing. They are relatively smooth, don't jam, and don't pop.

The only cons about them:
-they start to feel weird after a while. this is subjective though.
-they do not respond well to silicone spray. They come in little white bottles and look like watered down milk.

I heard very good things about the C4U cube though.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 12, 2009)

did you already order your cubes?? 
If not, I'd recommend getting a (or better some) Dian Sheng cubes, they are cheap and turn very well!!!


P.S: At my last order I got a couple of 3x3s, and I honestly cant tell, which one is the type a and which one is the type c ( at least I'm not 100% sure  )


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 12, 2009)

Specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com


----------



## Thompson (Apr 12, 2009)

GermanCube, the type A's seem to have thicker pieces and a more yellow core. That's how I tell the difference.


----------

